# Coded Launch Control to May 2013 F20 ///M135i



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Closed*

Please delete


----------



## yusufm786 (Mar 14, 2014)

I did the above but it still doesn't seem to work. When I press the brake down hard, and i tap on the accelerator, I feel the car trying to accelerate against the brake. Is it not supposed to stay still until the flag goes up, and then only attempt to move once the brake is released?


----------



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

yusufm786 said:


> I did the above but it still doesn't seem to work. When I press the brake down hard, and i tap on the accelerator, I feel the car trying to accelerate against the brake. Is it not supposed to stay still until the flag goes up, and then only attempt to move once the brake is released?


you need to press the accelerator down to the click. if you dont press it down not past the click it wont work.

make sure your car is warm also drive 6 miles or so

Try again and let me know


----------



## yusufm786 (Mar 14, 2014)

elliott123 said:


> you need to press the accelerator down to the click. if you dont press it down not past the click it wont work.
> 
> make sure your car is warm also drive 6 miles or so
> 
> Try again and let me know


So brake down hard, accelerator also to the floor, then you see a flag? The car tries to go forward against the brakes when i tap the accelerator, so you are saying I need to ignore that and press harder? Just want to make sure so I don't break my car lol


----------



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

yusufm786 said:


> So brake down hard, accelerator also to the floor, then you see a flag? The car tries to go forward against the brakes when i tap the accelerator, so you are saying I need to ignore that and press harder? Just want to make sure so I don't break my car lol


Press brake hard and floor it. Pedal to the metal. You should see the "launch control active".

Don't worry you won't break your car. All that will happen is your rear wheels will spin. Burnout.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

elliott123 said:


> Press brake hard and floor it. Pedal to the metal. You should see the "launch control active".
> 
> Don't worry you won't break your car. All that will happen is your rear wheels will spin. Burnout.


Right. Press the gas pedal down QUICKLY to the floor, you should see flag right away. Revs should stabilize at about 2500 rpm, then release brake, keeping gas floored. Don't hold the gas & brake together for more than 2 or 3 seconds at most or you DO run the risk of overheating/burning the torque converter of the automatic transmission.

Drive the car for several minutes after doing LC to let the transmission cool down before doing it again or stopping the engine.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

What's the reason you flashed v54.2? Does it have a special embedded coding in it? I know my car is newer than v54.2 but curious if I still have to flash it?


----------



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> What's the reason you flashed v54.2? Does it have a special embedded coding in it? I know my car is newer than v54.2 but curious if I still have to flash it?


If it's newer then you don't need to flash. Just follow the steps below the flashing. go into egs and make sure LC is activ


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks will try today!


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahh unfortunately LC is set to aktiv but it's not enabled when I'm in sport+, sport transmission selected and acceleration pressed beyond the click while breaking :// Any ideas? I coded sport+ today with vo code. That should've enabled this.


----------



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> Ahh unfortunately LC is set to aktiv but it's not enabled when I'm in sport+, sport transmission selected and acceleration pressed beyond the click while breaking :// Any ideas? I coded sport+ today with vo code. That should've enabled this.


do you have sport auto transmission? 
Brake hard and accelerator to floor?
Sport plus mode and sport in shifter (engage drive and then to the left)?


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

I have everything except sport transmission but I've coded sport transmission that's why sport+ is enabled.


----------



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> I have everything except sport transmission but I've coded sport transmission that's why sport+ is enabled.


Im not sure then. Because I think sports transmission is different hardware.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

elliott123 said:


> Im not sure then. Because I think sports transmission is different hardware.


Launch control is completely software based. That's why you're enabling "application_lc"


----------



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> Launch control is completely software based. That's why you're enabling "application_lc"


I'm not sure it is. Because I tried it on my brothers f20 116i with automatic transmission (not sports) and I was unsuccessful in enabling it. On my M135i it worked like a charm.

Have you warmed to car up. It needs to be warm, drive 6 miles before trying to use it Otherwise it won't work.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Is 6 miles definite? The engine temp is at the highest level that I usually see when it's been running for a long time.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

From the manual "Launch Control is available when the engine is
warmed up, that is, after uninterrupted driving
of at least 6 miles/10 km."


Wow, I didn't drive that long each time I tried. I will try driving that much today.


----------



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> Is 6 miles definite? The engine temp is at the highest level that I usually see when it's been running for a long time.


The guys in the other forum say sometimes that could be the factor that makes it work. Do you have full black panel display kombi?


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

elliott123 said:


> The guys in the other forum say sometimes that could be the factor that makes it work. Do you have full black panel display kombi?


You mean extended instumentation panel? Yeah I have it.


----------



## elliott123 (Feb 28, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> You mean extended instumentation panel? Yeah I have it.


And when you tried the launch control nothing came up in the bottom right hand corner? Also have you gone over 2000KM it will not activate unless you have done 2000km/1200mi


----------

